# Reihenfolge der Elemente einer ArrayList?



## EOB (19. Jan 2007)

hallo, wenn ich daten in eine arraylist packe, kommen die dann wieder so raus? in der selben reihenfolge? wenn nicht, was koennte man dann nehmen? 

danke


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jan 2007)

Das ist Teil des List-Contracts, ist dir also garantiert.


----------



## EOB (19. Jan 2007)

aha...also werden die nicht durcheinader gewuerfelt?


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jan 2007)

Wie gesagt: nein


----------



## EOB (19. Jan 2007)

ok...alles klar  :toll:


----------

